# 2.1 Under 2-3k for a friend's room



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 20, 2014)

A friend has asked me to check out all options for a 2.1 Speaker Setup under 2k max. Though if you can suggest anything under 3k which is worth spending extra dough, then maybe I'll persuade him. So far, I have checked both Amazon and Flipkart and then picked all these:

Envent ET-SP21234
Mitashi BS 45 U
Edifier X220
Philips IN-MMS 1500/94
Creative SBS A235/335
Mitashi PH 20 FUR
Creative SBS A120
Creative SBS A255
F&D A510
F&D A111F

P.S. He is looking to use them mostly for songs and movies.
Can't find any Professional review for any of them and I haven't auditioned any of them and only a couple at the most would be available in local shops(I'm guessing). We live in Chandigarh Tri-City so if anyone knows of a place with a better deal then please do tell!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2014)

Creative A335 2.1 speakers.


----------

